# Kobe Asks Us To Play Some In Anaheim



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Yamaneko, this is the kind of stuff I was talking about....

*"According to sources, Bryant continues to consider jumping to the Clippers, going so far as to ask them to play 10 or 12 games a year at the Arrowhead Pond in Anaheim, which is closer to his Newport Beach home than Staples Center is, and which the Clippers apparently are considering."*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-rudy11jul11,1,259003.story


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That is interesting....
Sounds like a serious request by Kobe.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

If it helps get Kobe to the team, no reason not to do it. I know it's still less likely than him returning to the Lakers, but it'd be so great for the Clippers franchise to land Kobe.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

these demands are amusing. One player is controlling what 2 teams(Clips and Lakers) do right now. Nothing happens unless it goes by gm Kobe


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

lets not forget kobes agent is Rob Pelinka.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

what a sec.....so kobe wants the team to play only some games in anaheim???? a team with two home courts????? this is ****ing ridiculous....i can understabnd him requesting the entire orginization to move to anaheim, but this post suggested only 10-12 games!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Very nice. I always thought the clippers should have moved to anehim when they had the chance. Before, they would play a few games there a year, and always sold them out. Id like to see the clips move there permanently. Closer to my house too, just like kobe's!!

Well, ALthough things are looking dim with shaq being traded, im still holding out some hope that the clipps get him. I thought we would know by tomorrow, but perhaps not.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

i work in anaheim and it would be nice to have them out of the shadow of the lakers. but if that includes a kobe signing...forget it. stay the 2nd best team in LA


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Sign Kobe and make the Arrowhead Pond the permanent home for the Anaheim Clippers..


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

The Clippers owner wanna make Clips the basketball team of the future for LA. 

He wants Clippers to be the team in mine when mentioning Los Angeles. That's fine with me, but you dont have to copy all the Lakers style and tradition.

Hey but, Anaheim Clippers, sounds wack. We can move the team to Long Beach and become the LBC, now that's popin'


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You've got to be a sad franchise to let a player have that much leverage over where you play. Oh wait, Kobe was probably the reason that Phil is gone and is one of the reasons why Shaq will be traded...

I guess the Lakers and Clippers would both gladly be Kobe's *****.

I think this might just be a stunt by Kobe to see how far the Clippers are willing to go to get him, or he could just be looking to buy some time. Hell, those rumors may not even be true.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think this will happen because Sterling would not want to lose some current and potential season ticket holders.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe would bring in a helluva lot more season ticket holders. Thats all the more reason to make the move.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> Kobe would bring in a helluva lot more season ticket holders. Thats all the more reason to make the move.


Thats very true.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> You've got to be a sad franchise to let a player have that much leverage over where you play. Oh wait, Kobe was probably the reason that Phil is gone and is one of the reasons why Shaq will be traded...
> 
> I guess the Lakers and Clippers would both gladly be Kobe's *****.
> ...


 Yeah. I started to read your post and I was like "WTF mate?" Kobe is pretty much the reason why the Lakers are Shaqless and Jacksonless right now. 

If one things for sure, he is totally going to screw over who doesnt get him. If he goes to the Clippers, the Lakers are without their dynamic duo that won 3 championships, and the coach that got them there. If the Lakers get him, the Clippers will potentially miss out on matching Quentin Richardson, leaving the Clippers with no starting sg. 

I dont really think it is that big of a deal to have a few games at the pond. I mean they used to play there, and its not like its that far away. Plus, keep in mind its only like 12 games of the season. Sure it would make the Clippers look like *****es for trying to accomidate to Kobe, but when it is all said and done, remember what the Lakers sacrificed for the dude.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

He would probably want all of the Clippers vs. Lakers games to be played there so as to avoid _some_ of the booing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers have agreed to play some games in Anaheim. I just heard this on ESPNEWS.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Clippers need respect. Respect is earned, we started good with Manning and company. Then the new wave of Odom and company. 

Now we lost a lot of respect, try to do everything to get a Lakers dude, when we know he's just acting up to be the Michael of Lakers.
You think it's not thought in advance? The case that he got juries are watching, they would go "awww...he does care about his wifey". Follow Kobe closely, he's not a simple dude, very self-concious. Now you tell me how does that fit in Clips roster, while we are all "nice" guy. 

Rudy says something about Kobe having the potential to be the greatest players ever. Please Rudy, MJ innovates to 5 knotch, when Kobe maybe 1 1/2.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

you sure you posting in the right thread? This is about the clippers playing in anaheim.


Anyway, back on topic. I wonder if the clipps will still play some games in anaheim this year. I think its a good idea. As i said before, they always sold out the pond, plus it expands their fan base...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. I wonder if the clipps will still play some games in anaheim this year. I think its a good idea. As i said before, they always sold out the pond, plus it expands their fan base...


I don't see this happening now. Anaheim came with Kobe, no Kobe means no Pond. Like I had mentioned before this wouldn't please the season ticket holders right now.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Maybe it wouldn't please the season ticket holders, but it'd definitely please me. I friggin' hate driving up to L.A.


----------

